# Anybody interested in a bonfire ?



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Howdy all !

Well I just got back in from a little cleanup work in the backyard. A tree trimming crew showed up today to do some line clearing back there. They ended up taking down three whole trees and doing some other trimming. Well they left a heck of a mess ! I told them they could leave the wood and I'd cut it up because I planned on using it for firewood. They backed their chipper up into my driveway so I figured that they'd take the brush and leave the bigger stuff. Well, no such luck. They actually took very little of the brush so I've got a lot of cleanup to do. Rochester Hills doesn't allow me to burn brush anymore but I can have bonfires. I started thinking about it for a while. I've got a TON of firewood stacked back there and have always wanted to do a winter time bonfire. Technically I shouldn't be burning the brush but if I had a bonfire, I could sneak in a little here and there and it wouldn't hurt a thing. 

Well I thought it might be fun to see if anyone here from our area (or ANYONE from the site that doesn't mind a drive ) would like to join in the fun. I could make up a big pot of chili and maybe get some dogs and stuff. Maybe on a Saturday evening just get together and have some eats and sit around the fire and shoot the bull. I've got a huge lot and a perfect area for bonfires and such. Anybody that might be interested make a post here and if there's enough interest, I'll set it up.

What do ya think ?

John


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy, John-

The Mollusk clan would definately be interested!  

Heckuva nice offer, man.....


----------

